# Mould on blinds-any advice on cleaning?



## sorting it! (21 Sep 2008)

I have recently moved into a house that hasn't been maintained or kept clean. Im currently getting bigger jobs such as tiling etc... done so wont be replacing blinds at the mo. Prob is they are covered in mould/mildew. Ive soaked them in bleach but its not completely removing it. Any advice on what else i could try? I will replace them eventually when ive spare cash but cant bare to look at them in the meantime!!


----------



## clownie (21 Sep 2008)

What type of blinds are they? If the can be washed in the washing machine then try washing them with napisan. It is a powder that you add to the drawer of the machine. It can be found near baby products in tesco


----------



## sorting it! (22 Sep 2008)

im not sure what the material is but they're def not machine washable. They're roller blinds. I took them down and put them in the bath and soaked them in bleach overnight. It got most of it out but there's still some left that i cant get out!!! It looks horrible so will try anything!!


----------



## Celtwytch (22 Sep 2008)

Tea tree oil is great for removing mould on hard surfaces, so it just might work on roller blinds. (If nothing else, it smells better than bleach!) Try adding about 15-20 drops to a bathful of water and soak them, or use a smaller amount of water with a few drops of oil in it to treat spots on the blinds.

By the way, what is it with people not ventilating their houses properly??  I had the very same problem as you when I moved into my house.  The blinds in the master bedroom and en suite were foul.  They went straight into the skip!  We suffered bare windows for a while, then eventually managed to buy some net curtains.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2008)

If you have mould on the blinds then you might want to tackle the underlying cause - e.g. excessive dampness/moisture?


----------



## Celtwytch (24 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you have mould on the blinds then you might want to tackle the underlying cause - e.g. excessive dampness/moisture?


 
It's generally caused by poor ventilation, ie not opening windows.  When I first moved into my house, I too had mould on blinds - and around the window - but only in the en suite and master bedroom.  Since cleaning that off (and disposing of the blinds) I haven't had that problem because I open the windows in both rooms as often as possible (and always after a shower in the en suite).


----------



## Rose (24 Sep 2008)

I have used a product called "Dettol mould and mildew remover" on vertical  blinds and was very pleased with the results. I sprayed it on neat and left for a little while and then washed it off. I just bought this stuff in a supermarket. It might be worth giving it a try.


----------



## New Home (2 Oct 2008)

Ammonia is great for removing mould, just follow the instructions on the bottle - just make sure the area is well ventilated, the fumes are lethal.


----------



## europhile (12 Nov 2008)

Rose said:


> "Dettol mould and mildew remover"



Is there any essential difference between this and a spray bleach product?  Wasn't sure if it was worth buying both.


----------

